# Wife's 1996 Chevy Lumina 4 Door Sedan A/C



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It feels good to have that behind you doesn't it.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Yep , I just hope it is behind me , the car has a little over 160,000 miles on it . You never know ........

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Had to do that a coupe of weeks ago on my Uplander. The A/C went in the Spring Figured we could live without it, and we did just fine.. until a few weeks ago. The bearings went on the compressor and unfortunately A/C is standard on the vehicle and not optional. There's one big surpentine belt and no option to bypass the A/C compressor. Had to replace it. Since the compressor was new.... figured recharge the A/C and start using it again. Works fine now... but then Winter is now coming


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Many / most vehicles use the A/C in winter when you run the system in defrost / de-fog mode . It lowers the relative humidity of the air being directed at the winshield .

This may also help keep the compressor shaft seal lubricated with refrigeration oil . Keep it from drying out and starting to leak .


God bless
Wyr


----------

